# Habitation door lock



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 

I have a 2009 Sundance 590rl and the hartel door lock has become faulty, it works OK on the remote control and from the out side, but once locked inside the handle does nothing to unlock it, just moves forward and backwards, I guess something has come adrift.
My question is, is it a rod system, how do I get the handle out to have a look, has anyone else had the same problem?

Tezza


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If it is a 2009 model,surely it will be covered by the warrenty,i would leave it to the dealer.Once took a c/van door lock off,and it took a locksmith to put it back together,a Mr G Brunt,l/smith from Stoke,who was on the rally at the time.
Ted.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine wouldn't open from the outside. It played up a few times before it went completely. All it turned out to be was a really tiny screw had come lose (a known problem)and all I had to do was dab a little bit of lock-tight or superglue onto the thread and put it back. They just vibrate lose after time. I don't know if your problem is related to this or not, but worth opening it up to take a peek.

Steve


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks both, it is covered by warrantee and is now booked in to be sorted, I was just trying to avoid another day off work and the 100+ mile round trip if it was an easy fix.

Tezza


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Lock*

Why not ask Swift if you can get a local mobile engineer to do the work?


----------

